# Longy Sunday



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone up for a 5am at Long reef boat ramp sunday 9th, go find some more kingys.

Matty


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am in
see u there

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet mate ill see ya there


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I will only be able to fish until 8.
I will be travelling lite
Only 2 rods and a few plastics.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

